# Axe sheaths



## camel2019 (Sep 1, 2022)

What are you using for axe sheaths
I know leather would be traditional. but I have a bunch of conveyor belting laying around was thinking of making a sheath from that for transporting it around so the edge doesn’t get dinged up.


----------



## thomasinvancouver (Sep 10, 2022)

I have found that the leather sheaths that are commonly available are inadequate. I use one that I’ve custom made. It’s a piece of aluminum sheet that has been folded around a strip of wood and riveted top and bottom. I cut a slot on each side with a dremel tool and fed a voile ski strap through the slots to secure it to the axe. It turned out rather nice, but I did make a few versions before I arrived at one I was happy with.


----------

